# Baby pictures of your horse :)



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I love nothing more than to come across baby pictures of horses I own or work with 

Post a pic of your horse as a baby, and pictures if it is still is a baby 

I don't have any of my arab gelding, which is sad because I bet he was an adorable baby!!

Here is Derulo as a bebe:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The only picture I have of Abby is from her APHA papers. Dear God. This picture is the epitome of "ugly foal stage". (As if she grew into a fantastically conformed horse.. [/sarcasm]). At least she grew into her blaze.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh!! I do love foal Pictures - I have only ever had one foal and I am so proud of her. This is my perfect baby (I am a wee bit biased) Angelina.. She was born November 17th 2008.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my 3 year olds Paints as babies.

Apache. He was born May 6th 2008.









Lakota. She was born May 7th 2008.









Cheyenne. She was born May 11th 2008.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bugsy and his mummy with their breeder


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's Flash as a yearling.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo as a baby. He was 3 months old here...








Here he was at 10months old...








Here he is now at 16months....


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Deja at 34 hours old.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

These baby pics everyone is posting are cute!!!


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

The only true "Bab" photos of my horses I have are of Trader. Bought him at 6 months old  Cute little fluffy xD

6 months


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

1 year old




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

2 years old


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

3 years old













































Now as a handsome 4 year old Stallion. (Pictures Taken 23 July 2011)









My Favorite Picture



























I think I went a tad crazy but I guess this is a kind of "Timeline" Of Trader's life xD


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Billy

3 months









9 months


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I only have photos of photos of Nippa as a bub. 


































And now as an almost 6 year old 


























Sorry for the pic spam


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires as a baby (not sure what age, but very young):
















Aires now as a two-year-old:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG I just want to eat Nippa up, SO cute!!

Aires is very pretty, as it/was his dam!


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

Heres my girl 
TB filly called Lucky 
named that because she was lucky to even come out alive. 
original, i know


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Eliz said:


> Aires is very pretty, as it/was his dam!


I can't even begin to describe how grateful I am that Aires is turning out more like his dam than his sire! His sire was one fugly paint stallion!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

My big boy as a foal. 
He used to be so so little bakc then. About 3-4 months old on this one.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Drafty - baby Aires, how stinking cute!!!!! He's growing up to be quite handsome. 

Here's Woodstock as a little guy















And now at 5


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The only pics I have are of Boss when he was a foal. He was born at a rescue. 

















This is him at the rescue before I got him (The one with the longer mane and long stripe, on the right)


----------

